

Ask HN: How to improve memory? - seymores

Hi,<p>I have bad memory -- always has been. I tried some of the memory tricks, it works briefly for, felt it was too much work to try to learn all the memory systems out there.<p>So, what good advice can you give me and what works for you if you happen to overcome your memory problems.
======
brandonjrobins
It depends on what you're trying to remember...

I'd say for most things Spaced Repetition works pretty well:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition>

------
beobab
Practice remembering things for 10,000 hours. Then you'll be an expert. ;)

